# Weekly Competition 2015-16



## Mike Hughey (Apr 14, 2015)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *U2 F R F2 U' F2 U F
*2. *F2 U' F U' R F' R U2 R
*3. *U R' F2 U' F U' F2 R U'
*4. *R F' R F R F2 U2 F' U2
*5. *R F R2 F R' F R' U' F U

*3x3x3*
*1. *F' U2 B' U2 F2 L2 F U2 F' L2 U2 R' D L' U2 F R2 B U' F U'
*2. *D' R2 U2 B2 D' R2 B2 U B2 R2 U2 R U L' D2 F U B U R' D'
*3. *R' D F U' R D' B2 R' U' R L2 B' D2 F' U2 D2 R2 B2 R2 F D2
*4. *F2 L' U2 R U2 B2 F2 R' D2 R2 D2 U' L2 F2 L' U' F D2 R F
*5. *B' D2 B D2 U2 R2 B' L2 F L2 D2 L' R B' F' D L' D2 U2 B' R

*4x4x4*
*1. *U B2 Rw2 B2 D' Rw R D2 B' D U F2 Rw' R Fw' Rw2 D Uw Fw' U R2 Uw' L2 F' U2 F U' B F2 R2 D' U2 Fw' R U' L B2 Uw' L2 B2
*2. *Rw D R' Uw' L R2 Uw' R' U' L2 B2 Rw2 D R' B D2 U' Rw B2 Rw2 D' L R F' L' D2 B L Rw F' Rw' Uw' Rw D Fw' F D' U Fw2 D2
*3. *D2 R2 Uw' B2 F L R2 Uw F Uw' F2 U' B2 Rw' Fw' F' D2 Uw U' Rw2 Uw' F2 R' D2 L R' Fw' R D' B D' Uw U Rw Fw F Rw F' L Rw'
*4. *B' D' B2 Fw2 R' Fw2 F2 L Rw Uw' U2 L U L Rw' B' L U' Fw U' R' F' Uw2 Rw' R' D2 Uw2 L' Fw2 U Rw2 U2 Fw R Uw2 U Rw2 D2 Uw2 F
*5. *U Rw D2 Uw2 L2 D2 U' B Fw' F2 D L' Rw R2 Uw R' B L' Fw' Uw B Uw2 Rw' F D2 Uw F' L Rw2 R D L R Fw D B2 Fw2 Rw' Uw' F

*5x5x5*
*1. *B Bw Rw2 B' Lw2 D Dw2 Uw B2 Lw' R' B Bw L' B Fw2 Rw2 Fw2 Rw' D Bw' D Lw' Rw' R2 D' R2 D2 U Bw U Lw2 Uw Fw2 D2 Bw2 L2 Bw2 D2 Dw2 U2 Bw D' Rw D Uw' U F2 Dw' R' Dw' Rw' D Uw Fw Dw Bw U' Lw2 R2
*2. *Lw' D Dw' R Uw' L Lw2 B2 Lw2 F L2 Lw Rw' B' Bw2 D2 Fw L' Rw2 Uw2 R' Bw' Lw F' D F' Rw B D' Dw Fw2 F' L' Lw Bw D' Rw R B2 Bw L' U2 L' Lw2 U Fw2 L' Lw2 B L Lw Rw' B' Lw2 F Lw' D2 L Lw F'
*3. *Uw2 U B2 D' Dw2 Uw' U Fw Rw' B Bw2 Lw2 B' D2 Fw' Rw2 U' L U2 Rw2 D2 B2 Fw2 F2 L Lw2 Rw' R' U' L' Bw D Dw' Uw2 Bw' Uw' B' Fw2 L' Lw2 Rw' Fw' D' Bw L2 D2 Fw' F' Rw B Bw2 Fw' F' Dw' Bw2 Uw' Rw B2 L2 Uw2
*4. *D2 B2 Fw2 U' F' Rw2 R' Fw Dw U2 Rw2 D2 Dw' U' Rw2 R2 D2 Dw' L B' Fw' L Rw2 F2 Dw2 Uw Lw2 B Bw2 Rw2 Bw Rw' Dw U' Rw' Dw' L Lw' R' D' Fw R Fw2 L2 Bw2 D Uw2 U Bw2 L2 B2 Uw' Bw' Fw Uw' L2 Dw' U2 L' Fw2
*5. *Bw' Fw2 Lw2 B D' Dw2 U F2 U L' D' Lw' Rw R' U B2 Bw2 L Lw' Rw2 D' Dw2 Fw' Uw' U2 Rw' R' Uw L' B' Fw' Rw' Bw2 Rw2 F Lw' Bw Fw' Dw' B Bw' Dw Bw Fw2 L' Lw2 R2 Dw' Fw' Lw' B Bw' L B' Lw' Rw' R Dw2 L' Lw

*6x6x6*
*1. *L' R2 2D' 2F' 2L 3F' 2R R2 B2 2B2 2F2 R2 3F' R2 B' 3U2 2U2 F 3R 2B2 3R2 2U 2F' 2R' B2 3F 2D' 2L' D2 2D' U' 2R2 2D' U2 2L2 2B' D2 2D' 2U' 2B' 2D 2R 3U R2 2B' 3F' 2F F2 2L 2D2 U 2L 3U2 2R 2D L 3R 3U2 3R 3F R2 2U 2R U 2L 2R 2B' 2F 2L' 2R'
*2. *D' 2D' 2L2 3F' 3R2 U2 2L 2U 2L D2 2U' U L2 2B' 3F' 2F 2L' 2F' L D2 3U U' B D' 3R' D' U2 2F 2D' 2U' U B2 2B2 U' B' F 2U2 2B 3F' 2D' 2U' F 3U' 2R' R' 2D' 2F' 2L' D' B F D 3U' U 2B 3F 2F F2 R2 B 2B 3F' F 2R' 2B2 2D2 3U 2L2 3U B'
*3. *R' 2D' R2 D' L' U' L 2D2 F' 3U 2F' 3R 2B' 2D' L2 2L2 3U 2F F2 L 2L' 2R2 R' F2 2U2 B2 2B2 3R' 2R2 3U' 2U2 F2 2D 2U2 L' 3R' 2R 2B F2 R2 3U 2U2 U2 L2 R2 2D' 3F2 R2 3F D2 3U2 2U2 U' 2L 2U U L 2L2 2U2 R2 3U B2 2U2 2B2 U' 2B U' 3F 3R' 3F2
*4. *3R2 D' 2D2 3U 2U2 L 2D 2B F R2 B2 3F2 U2 2B D' 2D 2U2 3F' 2R2 R 2U2 L' 3R R2 2U R' U' 3R' 2D2 3U 3F2 R2 3U L B2 2R' R' 2D2 B 2B' 2L B2 2B' 2F' 2R2 2U' 3F' 2R 3U' 3F2 2R' 2F L R2 D 2U2 L 2L2 3U F L2 F' 2L 3R 2D2 3R D 2B 3F2 3R
*5. *2D2 L2 2D' L 3F2 2F D2 2U U 3F 2L' 2B F' 3R2 2R R 2F 3R2 3F2 2F' R' 2F' 2D' 3U' 2F' U2 R 3F' 3R2 B 2F' 2U2 L 2R2 2F' D L2 B2 D 2U' U 2L2 3F' 2F 2U' 2B2 2F L2 3R' R2 F' L2 2D' 2R2 D' 2U' 3F2 2U U' 3R2 R' U R2 B 2D 3U B2 2U 2F2 U'

*7x7x7*
*1. *2R 2U2 3L2 2R2 2D2 U 3R2 2R' F2 2U 2R' 3F' 3D' L 3B F' 2U L' 3L 2D2 3U2 R 3U 3B2 3F' 2R2 U 3B2 3F' 2U' B 2F2 2L2 F2 2L2 3D' 3R2 F2 2D' 3D2 3R 2B L2 2B' U 3F' F 3R' 3B2 2D 2U 2B 2R2 R D2 3U 2U 3L 3D2 2U' R' 3D 2F2 2D' F' 2U2 L2 3L' 2R2 D2 B' 2B' L' 3U' 3F2 D2 2D 2U' U 3F 2U L2 3R 3B L 2L 3R' 2R B2 3F2 L 3U 3L' 3R' 2R' R' 2B' 2R2 R' F
*2. *3D 3F F R' 3F2 2L 3F 3L' R' 3D 2B2 2F F2 3L' 3R' R U B2 F2 2L' 3U2 2L 3B' F' D' 2D' 2U 3R 3F D2 3L F D' 2D' 2U 3F 3D 2R F 3L 3R' 2R2 3B2 3L 2B2 2U' 3B' L 2D L' 3U2 2F2 R' 2B2 3U' 2F2 2L' U' 3L2 2R D2 2U2 U' F2 R' 3U' 3B' 3U 3R2 3B 3F2 D2 2D' 3D' 2B' R2 F2 3R2 3F 2D2 3U2 2U' R' F2 R2 3B 2R 3B2 3F 3R2 3D R 3D' 3B2 U 2B2 3L2 3B' 2R 3D'
*3. *2B 3R2 B 2B2 D' 3B' 2D' 3R U2 3L2 R' 2U 2F' 3L 2F' D L2 2U' 3B' 2D' 2F' 3U R' 2U 2L2 2U' B 3U' 2L B2 L' 2D' 2B2 R 3D' F D' 3D' 3F' 3D2 3B2 F' 2L' U 2B F 2L D' L2 2D2 3D' 3B2 2U' 3F 3U2 3R 3B 3F2 2D' 2U 3R2 3B2 L' 3R2 2B' 3U2 3F' 2F' D' 2D B 2L2 3F 2U L 2U B 3R' F' 3D2 3U L2 3L R2 2F L U' L2 3B F 3L2 2B2 L 3L' 2R' 2D2 B2 L' 2U' B2
*4. *2F' L B 2D2 3B2 R B' R 3U 3L' 3U2 2U' 3R 2R R B 3L' 2D' 3U2 R2 3U2 2L' B2 2D2 2L' 3R 2U' 2L 3U2 3B2 3L F2 2D2 U2 2L 3L' 3F' 2F2 F2 3D' L 3U2 2L2 F 2D' L' 3L2 2R2 2U2 F' 3D2 R 2F2 U2 F' 2L R 2U2 3B 3F 2L' 2F2 F' 3D 2L B' 3F D R B2 3D' 2F2 D' 2L2 3R2 2R' B' 3D' 3U U L 3L' 2R2 2D 2B' L 2L 3R2 R 3U' 3R 3F' 2L 3R2 B2 3B' F 2D2 L2 3D2
*5. *2L2 F2 2L' 3L2 2B' 2F L' 2B 3B 3D 2R2 R2 U2 R2 2U2 L2 2B2 2D2 L2 2B 3R2 2D U2 L2 3R2 3U 2U' U 2B2 2L2 3L' 2D' 3D' 3F2 L 3R 2D' 3B2 D2 B2 3L2 2F2 2U 2R R' 2F' U2 R 2D2 2L2 3L2 2R 3F2 D2 2B2 2F' 3U L2 3U2 R' F2 D 2D' 3D' 3U B' 3B' L' 2R B' 2R 2B 3F' L2 2F 2R' 2D 2B' D 3D 3U 3F2 D2 B' 3D2 3U2 F2 D2 2U 2R2 3U2 U' 2F R 2D2 L' 2R' R' 3U' 3L2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 R' F' R2 F R' F U2
*2. *U R2 F' R2 F U' R2 F U2
*3. *F2 R F2 R' F2 R F' R' U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *D B2 L2 D' U' R2 D' B2 U R2 B2 F U2 R' B2 R' B L R2 D B'
*2. *D' L2 U F2 L2 F2 D U2 R2 F2 D2 L D' B2 L' D' U B' F2 R' D
*3. *L2 B2 L2 D' U' B2 U B2 F2 R2 D' R' B L2 D' B2 L2 R F D' R

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' Fw' D B U Fw' Uw2 Fw2 Uw2 B' F2 R' B F L Uw' L D' Uw' R' Uw L' F2 D2 U' F Uw' U F Rw2 R' B' Rw Uw Rw F2 L' B2 U' R'
*2. *Rw2 D2 L2 Fw D' B2 L' Fw2 F2 Uw R' Fw2 D' B L F L2 Rw2 F2 D U Rw' B' Fw L2 Rw R Fw2 F R U2 L Rw B Rw' Uw U' F' U B
*3. *L2 R2 Uw R' Uw B Fw D L B L2 Uw Rw D B2 Uw2 B Fw F' L R2 Uw' U L Rw' F2 D U R2 Fw2 D' R' B2 U B' D' Fw Uw2 L' Uw2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' F2 Dw2 Uw Bw' Lw Dw2 Uw Bw2 Rw' U Bw2 Lw2 R D Uw L' Bw2 D U2 F2 R F Rw2 D' U' Fw2 R2 U' L Dw2 Uw' B2 D' L' Bw' D Uw2 F2 Uw R2 Dw2 Bw2 Uw Rw2 R2 F' D2 Dw2 L2 Rw R' Dw2 U Lw' F' L2 Rw B' Dw'
*2. *R U' Bw Uw' Lw' U Bw D' Fw D' Bw2 Lw Rw2 B L B' Fw F2 Dw2 Uw' U' L' Uw' Rw2 D' Rw2 Bw Uw2 Lw2 Rw' B R' Uw' B2 D2 F2 D Uw' L Bw L' R' F' Lw' U' L2 Fw2 U B L D2 Uw' U2 L D' Fw' Uw Lw2 F2 U'
*3. *Fw U Lw' Rw' F Lw D B' L2 Fw' D Uw2 Bw2 Rw' D2 Bw Rw2 Dw' F2 L' B' Bw Dw B2 L2 R2 F2 Lw2 D Dw2 L' Fw2 Uw2 U Lw D R' U' B2 L2 R2 Dw' Uw' Bw' Fw L B' L2 D' L2 Rw' Bw' U2 R' B2 Bw2 D R2 D2 Fw2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 2R 3U' U 3F2 U F 2U2 B' 3F' 2F' 2D' 3U' 2U2 2R B 3R U2 2B' L' 2L 3R2 2R' R' 3F 2D' 3U2 U2 2R' 3U' B' 3F2 2F 3R' 2R B' 3F2 2D L2 2R' 3U' L2 R2 2U2 2L' 2B F' 2U2 2F' 2L D' 3U L' 2L' 3R B2 2R2 F U 3F2 D U2 3F' 2F F2 U2 L2 D B L'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 2B2 3D U' 3F2 2R' 2F2 U 3F F 3D' 2U2 2L 2R 2D2 R' B 3R2 3U 2B 3D2 L2 2L' 3F' 2R 2B 2U2 3F' 2F 3U' L 2L' 3R' D2 2U2 3B F' 3R2 D' 2U' 2L 2U' 3F2 2D 2U' L2 D' F 2D' 3D' 2U2 3L2 2F' U' B2 3L2 3B2 3D2 2B2 3D 2B2 3F' F' L' R2 D 2D' 3F' 2D 3R2 R' 2U 2B 2F 3R2 2D2 2U2 B' L' R 3U2 3F 3R 2B 2F 3R2 R2 2B' 3B' 2R2 3D2 L 2B2 D2 B 3F2 3U2 2B2 F' D

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 R2 U2 B2 U' B2 F2 U2 F2 L2 F2 R' F2 D' F' U' F2 U L B' D2
*2. *L D2 F' U2 B' L' B' R' U' F L2 U2 L2 B2 L2 D F2 D L2 U' F2
*3. *B2 U2 B2 D2 L B2 L' D2 L2 U2 L' D' L R2 U L2 R U' F' L D
*4. *R2 D2 U B2 F2 L2 D F2 D F2 U F' D' B2 F' U2 L R' U' F2 U'
*5. *U2 F B U R' D' F R F2 L B U2 F' R2 L2 F D2 F2 D2 L2 F2
*6. *F' R' B2 L' F2 B' R2 U' D2 R' F' R2 F2 B L2 U2 F D2 R2 L2 F2
*7. *L2 D2 F2 L2 B' L2 F' U2 L2 B2 F' R F L2 R' D U B2 F' L' D
*8. *D' L2 U' B' U2 R' F2 D B2 L2 U2 D2 B' U2 R2 F' R2 B2 U2
*9. *B2 U2 L2 B2 L' U2 B2 D2 U2 R U2 F' L B' R U' B2 R F' D2
*10. *F' U2 B R2 F2 U2 B' L2 D2 U2 L F' U B' U B R F2 D' R' B2
*11. *L2 U F2 D F2 R2 D U R2 U2 L2 R F2 R D B' D' R U' L F
*12. *L D2 R D2 U2 R' D2 R D2 B2 R B' D L' F' U' B2 F2 R' B
*13. *R' B2 U2 L2 U2 R' D2 R B2 F2 R2 D' L2 B2 D2 L' F' D B U'
*14. *L' D2 R2 U2 R' F2 L' U2 B2 R2 D2 U F L' R2 B D' L2 F' D2 U
*15. *U2 B D' F' D' L U F R F2 U2 R2 F2 U' F2 U2 F2 R2 F2 D'
*16. *R2 D R2 D2 B2 L2 F2 U2 R2 U' B2 R B' D R2 D2 R' D2 R' U
*17. *L2 U B2 U' R2 D2 U' R2 B2 U' R2 F' U2 F2 L D L' D' U2 B
*18. *L2 F2 D2 R2 U B2 R2 F2 L2 U2 L2 F' U B2 L' B2 R D2 R' U'
*19. *U2 R2 D2 F2 D2 B' R2 B F2 U2 B' D' L F2 U L' F2 U B' R2 D
*20. *F2 R2 D2 L2 F' D2 B U2 L2 B D2 R' F2 R2 D' L R U' B L2 B'
*21. *F' U' R' L' F' D R2 U L D2 F2 D' F2 R2 F2 R2 D B2 U2 B2
*22. *F2 L2 U R2 D R2 U B2 L2 B2 U2 L' F L' B2 D2 F2 D L' F2
*23. *B L2 F' D2 B L2 B F' L2 F' D' L2 U2 F' L2 R' U F' L2 U
*24. *F' L F R2 B' U F' U2 L' B2 D B2 U F2 L2 U' R2 F2 B2 U
*25. *F2 R D2 R' B2 U2 R B2 L' U2 B D2 F R' F' U' F U B D F
*26. *D2 F D2 U2 R2 B' L2 D2 B2 D L' F L2 U F R D2 U2 B
*27. *U' R2 D F2 U2 L2 D B2 U2 F2 L2 R' U B2 L' F D' B2 D' R' F
*28. *D2 B' R' F' R D B2 R F L2 U' L2 D' B2 U2 L2 B2 D' F2 U
*29. *U2 F2 R2 D2 L2 B D2 U2 R2 B2 R2 D' B' D' L D2 F2 D' L2 R' U'
*30. *F' U2 F R2 U2 R2 B' F' U2 F L U B F L' F U2 F L R
*31. *F2 R B' D L' B' L U' L2 F B L2 U2 B' D2 F' U2 B' D2
*32. *L' U2 R' B2 F2 D2 R U2 F2 L2 R' D R D2 B F' D' L' F R2
*33. *F2 U' F2 L2 F2 U R2 B2 D L2 D2 F R2 U' B F' R' B F U
*34. *B' U R2 L F' B R D' B R F2 R2 U2 F2 D2 B2 L U2 L2 B2
*35. *D2 R2 B' L2 F D2 U2 L2 B' R2 B' D B2 R B U' B2 F' D U2 R2
*36. *R D2 R2 B2 R' B2 R' U2 F2 D2 R U B' R2 F' L' R' U B' D'
*37. *R F2 L' U2 R D2 L' B2 R' U2 F2 D F2 R F2 R' F U L2 F'
*38. *U2 B2 L D2 L D2 U2 R D2 R U2 B R2 U' B U2 R' U2 F U'
*39. *U' L2 D L2 F2 D' R2 B2 L2 U2 R2 F' L2 R' U' L2 U2 B2 U2 R'
*40. *U' L2 F' R' F' B L' F D L D2 L2 B2 R U2 L D2 L F2 B2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *U' L2 B2 R2 D F B R' L U R2 F' L2 U2 F' U2 B2 D2 R2 F' U2
*2. *D B2 U' R2 D B2 F2 L2 F2 D B2 L' D' B2 F' D L B D R' B2
*3. *L2 F2 U' L2 U2 L2 B2 R2 U' B2 D2 R' D' R2 D2 L F R2 D L2
*4. *U2 R D F' R2 U' L2 D R' D2 B' R2 F U2 R2 U2 F2 D2 F R2
*5. *R' U' R2 D2 L2 D L' F' R' U' B D2 R2 B2 D2 B R2 D2 B

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *R F2 U2 R2 B2 R' F2 U2 L' D2 L' D B' D2 U' L' R2 U R D B
*2. *B2 R F2 R' F2 D2 R2 U2 R' B2 L' U' L' D B' F L2 R' D' B D'
*3. *U' B2 D2 R2 U2 L2 U R2 F2 D L' B R F' U L' U2 R B L
*4. *R F' D' L' D' B' L U' L F2 U2 R2 D2 L2 F' L2 U2 F' R2 F2
*5. *D' L2 U' F2 D B2 U2 L2 U' L F2 R2 D2 R U2 R B U'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *R2 U2 R2 F2 L2 R2 D' R2 U L2 U2 F' L' D F2 R2 F' U2 L2 U2 F2
*2. *D2 R2 F2 L' D2 U2 B2 L' D2 R2 F' L2 F' R U2 B' L2 U R'
*3. *L2 B2 U F2 D B2 D F2 U B2 F U L U2 F R2 D F D U
*4. *D' L' F D L F L' B' L' D R F2 B2 L2 B2 L' D2 R' U2 B2 U2
*5. *R2 B2 L2 B D2 U2 F' R2 U2 B' F L' F' U B R' F' U2 L2 R2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *D2 B D2 U2 F' D2 B' F' U2 R2 U2 L B L2 F' U B D2 L2 B' F

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *U2 R' U F2 U' F2 R' U' R2 U2
*3. *F2 L2 B2 D' L2 U2 R2 U' R2 B2 F2 R U' L2 B2 D' F' U' B F2 R'
*4. *F Uw2 U' B' F' Rw' R Uw' R2 Uw2 F Uw' Fw F2 Uw' U' L' Rw D2 Fw U' L' Fw D' Fw' F L' Rw Fw R' B2 L2 Uw2 B' F D Uw U2 Rw R2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *U R2 U' F2 R2 U' F R2 U'
*3. *R2 B2 L D2 B2 R2 F2 L' D2 U2 R D' B' L2 R' U' B2 U2 L2 F R2
*4. *B2 F2 Rw F2 L2 U Fw' U' L2 D' Uw Rw' D Uw2 U2 R B' Fw' F D2 R F' Uw' F Uw2 L' D' Uw' R' D2 U Fw' D' L' D U Fw L2 R' B2
*5. *D2 B Bw D' L' U2 Bw' Fw Dw' Fw' R' D' L' R2 Dw' Rw2 F' L2 Bw' L R2 Dw2 L2 R' Dw Rw2 Fw' Dw' F D' Dw U' L Bw' Fw2 F' L' Rw' D2 Uw Bw' Rw2 F2 Rw' Bw2 Dw' Rw2 Dw2 Bw2 L' Rw2 Dw Lw Bw2 F2 D' Dw Uw' Fw R2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=1,d=6 / dUdU u=3,d=4 / ddUU u=3,d=5 / UdUd u=-3,d=-3 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=6 / UdUd
*2. *UUdd u=-5,d=1 / dUdU u=-1,d=3 / ddUU u=5,d=2 / UdUd u=4,d=-3 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=1 / dUdU
*3. *UUdd u=3,d=-2 / dUdU u=0,d=5 / ddUU u=5,d=5 / UdUd u=-4,d=6 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=-5 / dddU
*4. *UUdd u=5,d=4 / dUdU u=2,d=1 / ddUU u=5,d=3 / UdUd u=-2,d=6 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=-2 / UUdd
*5. *UUdd u=4,d=2 / dUdU u=3,d=-4 / ddUU u=6,d=1 / UdUd u=1,d=6 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=2 / UddU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*2. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*3. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*4. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*5. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L' U' B U' R' B' U B' l r b u'
*2. *L' B U B' U' R' U b u'
*3. *R' L' R' B' U L R U' l' r' b
*4. *R B' U R' B' L U' B' r' u
*5. *R U B L' U' B' L' U B l' b u'

*Square-1*
*1. *(1, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, 5) / (3, 0) / (1, -2) / (-3, -3) / (2, -1) / (-3, 0) / (6, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (0, 2) / (-1, 0) / (0, 4) / (-5, 0)
*2. *(1, 0) / (-1, 2) / (4, 1) / (-1, 2) / (1, 4) / (5, -1) / (-2, 1) / (3, 0) / (-1, 6) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-1, 0) / (0, -4) / (0, -4) / (0, 4)
*3. *(4, -3) / (-1, 2) / (4, 1) / (-3, 0) / (5, -1) / (1, -2) / (-4, -3) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (4, 0) / (6, 0)
*4. *(-2, -3) / (5, -1) / (6, -3) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (4, 1) / (-1, -4) / (1, 4) / (0, -3) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (4, 0) / (0, -4) / (2, -1)
*5. *(1, 0) / (3, 0) / (6, 3) / (2, -1) / (-3, 0) / (1, -2) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-4, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (-4, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -2) / (0, -3)

*Skewb*
*1. *D' L U R' D' L' D' R' D' U'
*2. *U' L D' L' D R L' U' R' U'
*3. *U L' R' D L' R' L D' U D' U'
*4. *L' D R L' U R U L' U D' U'
*5. *U R D' L' R' U L' D U' D' U'


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 14, 2015)

3x3 Blindfolded: 
1. D B2 L2 D' U' R2 D' B2 U R2 B2 F U2 R' B2 R' B L R2 D B' 2:28.36 (DNF)
2. D' L2 U F2 L2 F2 D U2 R2 F2 D2 L D' B2 L' D' U B' F2 R' D 4:31.38
3. L2 B2 L2 D' U' B2 U B2 F2 R2 D' R' B L2 D' B2 L2 R F D' R 4:31.92 (DNF)


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Apr 14, 2015)

2x2 : 4.72, 4.13, 4.31, (2.59), (6.79) = 4.39
3x3 : (17.49), 16.36, 15.11, (12.36), 14.81 = 15.43
4x4 : (48.47), 58.42, 52.91, (1:00.12), 51.46 = 54.26
5x5 : (1:41.07), (1:48.71), 1:41.99, 1:48.05, 1:45.54 = 1:45.19
6x6 : (3:27.65), 3:13.19, (2:59.96), 3:18.39, 3:18.67 = 3:16.75
7x7 : 4:22.03, 4:28.90, (4:31.01), 4:18.65, (4:12.27) = 4:23.19
2x2 BLD : 34.74, 56.49, 41.55 = 34.74
3x3 BLD : 2:11.48, 2:37.72, 2:24.93 = 2:11.48
OH : (32.18), (42.16), 39.22, 33.28, 36.38 = 36.29
MTS : 46.05, (44.94), (53.51), 49.07, 47.16 = 47.43
2-4 relay : 1:27.53
2-5 relay : 3:07.12
Megaminx : (1:47.07), 1:37.66, 1:43.38, (1:32.14), 1:37.92 = 1:39.65
Pyraminx : (7.63), 5.54, (5.52), 7.01, 5.76 = 6.10
Square-1 : (1:12.56), 40.58, 48.29, (34.44), 40.24 = 43.04
Skewb : (13.57), (5.86), 11.25, 10.13, 9.11 = 10.16


----------



## The Rubik Mai (Apr 14, 2015)

3x3 : 8.83,8.39,8.86,9.56,9.18 = 8.96
4x4 : 32.76,41.99,36.88,40.70,36.37 = 37.98
5x5 : 1:17.29, 1:20.29, 1:20.03, 1:17.24, 1:16.64 = 1:18.19
6x6 : 3:21.01, 3:15.37, 3:26.60, 3:07.57+, 3:19.37 = 3:18.58 
7x7 : 5:17.09, 4:52.82, 5:20.28, 5:00.47+, 4:54.29 = 5:03.95
OH : 17.97, 16.03, 20.43, 12.70, 12.39 = 15.57
234 : 1:01.74
2345 : 2:19.28
Pyraminx : 11.60, 9.20, 13.72, 5.27, 11.01 = 10.60


----------



## notfeliks (Apr 15, 2015)

2x2: (11.00), 9.98, (4.23), 8.54, 5.58 = 8.03
3x3 : (16.66), 16.46, (13.29), 14.61, 15.74 = 15.60
4x4: (57.47), (1:24.30), 1:21.43, 1:10.36, 1:16.09 = 1:15.96
5x5: (1:52.17), 1:56.50, (5:20.23), 2:10.82, 1:58.79 = 2:02.04
OH: 31.90, (40.43), 28.81, (28.73), 33.52 = 31.41
MTS: 2:17.80, 1:35.18, (DNF), 2:25.91, (1:26.02) = 2:06.30
Pyraminx: (18.08), 7.99, 13.10, (6.45), 11.76 = 10.95
2-4: 1:44.64
2-5: 3:48.56


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 15, 2015)

*2X2X2:* 8.40 7.97 (9.91) (6.30) 9.29 = *8.55*
*3X3X3: * 19.05 (23.53) 23.24 (17.27) 18.31 = *20.20*
*4X4X4:* 1:58.34 (1:45.06) 1:46.22 (2:11.39) 1:58.00 =* 1:54.19*
*5X5X5: * (4:50.16) 4:57.11 5:29.26 4:58.40 (5:34.54) = *5:08.26*


----------



## Dene (Apr 18, 2015)

*3x3:* (13.37), 16.09, 18.78, 14.33, (20.16) = 16.40
*4x4:* 55.72, 53.90, (DNF), 50.65, (49.74) = 53.42
*5x5:* (DNF), 1:38.54, 1:51.15, 1:37.93, (1:31.83) = 1:42.54
*6x6:* 2:59.83, (2:37.48), 3:03.21, 2:51.19, (3:21.34) = 2:58.08
*7x7:* (5:01.56), 4:48.22, 4:44.92, 4:28.14, (4:24.83) = 4:40.43
*OH:* 31.44, 34.62, (35.47), 31.55, (30.81) = 32.54
*Megaminx:* (2:15.51), 2:06.96, (1:56.84), 2:12.76, 2:14.38 = 2:11.37


----------



## pyr14 (Apr 18, 2015)

2x2: 4.55, 4.32, 5.17, 7.71, DNF ao5 = 5.81


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 19, 2015)

3x3: 15.971 (14.549) 15.144 (17.840) 15.142 = 15.419
5x5: 1:58.813 1:58.957 (2:13.593) (1:53.921) 2:04.734 = 2:00.834


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 21, 2015)

Multi: 4/6 = 2 in 38:15


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 21, 2015)

Results: congrats to EMI, bacyril and Cale!

*2x2x2*(23)

 2.76 EMI
 4.13 CuberM
 4.18 pantu2000
 4.39 bacyril
 4.39 jjone fiffier
 4.43 CyanSandwich
 4.64 larosh12
 4.86 Cale S
 5.17 giorgi
 5.51 FaLoL
 5.81 pyr14
 6.48 Andri Maulana
 6.62 Kenneth Svendson
 6.89 LostGent
 6.94 Schmidt
 7.15 h2f
 7.82 JustinTimeCuber
 8.03 notfeliks
 8.55 MarcelP
 8.80 ickathu
 12.06 andersonaap
 12.61 MatsBergsten
 12.96 1davey29
*3x3x3 *(29)

 8.96 The Rubik Mai
 9.18 DanpHan
 9.41 asiahyoo1997
 9.82 EMI
 13.58 FaLoL
 13.89 Andri Maulana
 14.70 Keroma12
 15.42 Rocky0701
 15.43 bacyril
 15.60 notfeliks
 15.74 CuberM
 15.99 Cale S
 16.01 larosh12
 16.40 Dene
 16.73 JustinTimeCuber
 17.23 Kenneth Svendson
 17.34 giorgi
 19.85 cubefanatic
 20.17 CyanSandwich
 20.20 MarcelP
 20.29 Perff
 21.27 LostGent
 22.55 ickathu
 22.91 Schmidt
 28.09 Bubbagrub
 29.16 h2f
 31.12 1davey29
 38.76 MatsBergsten
 39.53 andersonaap
*4x4x4*(16)

 37.98 The Rubik Mai
 38.08 EMI
 51.09 FaLoL
 53.42 Dene
 54.26 bacyril
 1:00.37 Cale S
 1:00.78 Andri Maulana
 1:12.93 ickathu
 1:15.96 notfeliks
 1:18.02 Kenneth Svendson
 1:24.62 h2f
 1:33.82 Schmidt
 1:34.24 LostGent
 1:54.19 MarcelP
 2:16.55 MatsBergsten
 2:49.32 1davey29
*5x5x5*(16)

 1:06.62 asiahyoo1997
 1:18.19 The Rubik Mai
 1:24.93 EMI
 1:31.19 FaLoL
 1:42.54 Dene
 1:45.19 bacyril
 1:59.99 Andri Maulana
 2:00.83 Rocky0701
 2:02.04 notfeliks
 2:13.34 Cale S
 2:29.04 Kenneth Svendson
 2:36.22 ickathu
 2:53.34 CyanSandwich
 4:59.29 larosh12
 5:08.26 MarcelP
 DNF MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(5)

 2:58.08 Dene
 3:16.75 bacyril
 3:18.58 The Rubik Mai
 DNF EMI
 DNF Kenneth Svendson
*7x7x7*(3)

 4:23.19 bacyril
 4:40.43 Dene
 5:03.95 The Rubik Mai
*3x3 one handed*(12)

 15.57 The Rubik Mai
 18.26 EMI
 18.56 asiahyoo1997
 26.88 giorgi
 29.64 Andri Maulana
 31.41 notfeliks
 32.54 Dene
 32.91 larosh12
 36.29 bacyril
 38.25 Kenneth Svendson
 52.54 Schmidt
 1:08.38 h2f
*3x3 with feet*(3)

 1:23.05 Kenneth Svendson
 1:28.20 Andri Maulana
 1:35.24 EMI
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(8)

 11.72 CuberM
 15.08 Cale S
 19.71 CyanSandwich
 20.44 Andri Maulana
 23.69 MatsBergsten
 34.74 bacyril
 40.16 h2f
 DNF EMI
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(10)

 43.89 CuberM
 51.53 Cale S
 1:02.91 CyanSandwich
 1:19.86 EMI
 1:26.89 MatsBergsten
 1:57.33 Andri Maulana
 2:11.48 bacyril
 3:22.35 h2f
 4:31.38 DeeDubb
 DNF ickathu
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(4)

 3:00.54 Cale S
 7:22.74 MatsBergsten
 9:47.53 obatake
15:14.50 h2f
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(2)

 6:02.35 Cale S
14:52.06 MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(3)

8/8 (54:00)  EMI
4/6 (38:15)  MatsBergsten
2/3 (20:50)  Bubbagrub
*3x3 Match the scramble*(3)

 47.43 bacyril
 2:06.30 notfeliks
 DNF EMI
*2-3-4 Relay*(8)

 57.86 EMI
 1:01.74 The Rubik Mai
 1:16.83 giorgi
 1:23.90 Andri Maulana
 1:27.53 bacyril
 1:44.64 notfeliks
 1:48.52 Kenneth Svendson
 2:30.96 h2f
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(5)

 2:13.08 EMI
 2:19.28 The Rubik Mai
 3:07.12 bacyril
 3:48.56 notfeliks
 4:53.90 Kenneth Svendson
*Skewb*(6)

 4.06 jjone fiffier
 4.49 EMI
 4.57 Cale S
 8.38 cubefanatic
 9.99 giorgi
 10.16 bacyril
*Clock*(3)

 9.21 Perff
 13.96 EMI
 18.83 Kenneth Svendson
*Pyraminx*(10)

 6.09 ickathu
 6.10 bacyril
 6.29 cubefanatic
 7.48 Cale S
 7.62 giorgi
 8.70 FaLoL
 10.60 The Rubik Mai
 10.95 notfeliks
 11.28 Kenneth Svendson
 11.90 Schmidt
*Megaminx*(4)

 1:39.65 bacyril
 2:11.37 Dene
 2:18.92 ickathu
 DNF Kenneth Svendson
*Square-1*(4)

 14.26 EMI
 16.26 obatake
 30.77 Cale S
 43.04 bacyril
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(7)

25 okayama
27 EMI
28 guusrs
31 irontwig
33 JorisH
36 Andri Maulana
40 h2f

*Contest results*

214 EMI
166 bacyril
132 Cale S
127 The Rubik Mai
125 Andri Maulana
93 Kenneth Svendson
90 Dene
88 notfeliks
87 FaLoL
76 MatsBergsten
72 CuberM
67 h2f
65 asiahyoo1997
65 giorgi
65 CyanSandwich
58 ickathu
56 larosh12
39 Rocky0701
38 Schmidt
34 MarcelP
31 LostGent
31 DanpHan
29 cubefanatic
29 jjone fiffier
27 JustinTimeCuber
26 Keroma12
23 pantu2000
18 Bubbagrub
17 okayama
17 Perff
16 obatake
15 pyr14
15 guusrs
14 irontwig
14 1davey29
13 JorisH
9 andersonaap
7 DeeDubb


----------

